# TURLTLE DEATH ?????????



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

I FOUND 1 OF MY 4 RED EAR SLIDERS DEAD.IT HAD SUMTHING COMING FROM HIS ANUS.IT SEEMED LIKE IT SHITTED OUT HIS LONG INTESTINE OR SUMTHIMG??.SAW THAT 2 DAYS AGO AND I FOUND HIM DEAD FLOATING AROUND HIS BUDDIES.COULD SUMBODY TELL ME ANY INFO ON THIS AND IF THIS EVER HAPPENED 2 UR TURTLES.TY IN ADVANCE


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

I've never heard of that









Sorry for the loss man


----------



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

HE WAS 4 INCHES LONG.AND THE INTESTINE THING WAS HALF HIS LENGHT,PRETTY NASTY.HE IS IN A BLACK BAG NOW.I GOTTEN ALL MY TURTLES 4 FREE THOUGH BUT STILL IS A HIT ON YOU.

I STILL GOTTA KNOW WHAT IT WAS.NO DIGITAL CAM.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Zeno said:


> I've never heard of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard of this, but usually this will happen when they are about to lay eggs









I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. It sounds like it could even be a possible intestinal parasite or something.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

wow that sucks dude

sorry for your loss


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sorry


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sucks Rip little fella


----------



## Bigahole (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah sorry for ur loss, it really hits home when i start thinking about my turtles that passed on.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry for your loss bro


----------



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

it seemed like an egg tube.the turtle didnt like the thing,it looked like it was scaping at it to get it off,with its feet.if it was babies why did it die.


----------

